
Organized chaos: managing randomness - amirmc
https://mirage.io/blog/mirage-entropy
======
pqwy
This is more of an attempt to give little background on RNG problems in a
security context, and a description of how MirageOS' crypto stack deals with
RNG, with an emphasis on entropy harvesting.

